# bathing after spay



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My little Sophie is being spayed today, as we speak, and th vet says no baths for 2 weeks. I am a little nervous about the surgery, they are going to give us pain meds, I just hope that is helps her.. Ayway, anyone know of a good "dry"shampoo that I can use for those two weeks till she can have a bath and groomed, which she needs so bad.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

your baby is getting spayed








awwwwwwwwwww when donbi got spayed i was so worried the minute i dropped her off and even after picking her up she was so life drained... but the next day i dont know what happened she was back to her old self she didnt even need the pain meds.. and yeah they told me not to give her a bath for atleast that same amount of time... but u know what after i let the vet check her out to see if it was okay
i took her into the groomers for a full head to toes job! yeah she was a ticking stinkbomb! 
maybe u should get the babywipes for dogs.
im sure she wont be running around too much or outside for that matter. i didnt let donbi go outside until she was healed up. i hope sophie heals up real quick. hope everything goes smoothly for you <3


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Hmmm, bathing after surgery is definitely up to the veterinarian's discretion. At my place, we bathe all animals after spay and neuter before we send them home. I had asked my bosses(awesome vets) about this and they said it is all about discretion. If you are careful not to aggrevate the incision, bathing normally is fine. I have been bathing spay and neuter, and all kinds of surgery dogs the next day before they go home for 2 years now and nothing has ever 'gone wrong.' The only time we don't bathe a surgery dog the next day is when it is a major surgery. So if it was me, I would just continue to bathe normally being careful of the incision site. My own pup had a bath a couple days after he was neutered (he was neutered at a shelter a few days before I met him)


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> Hmmm, bathing after surgery is definitely up to the veterinarian's discretion. At my place, we bathe all animals after spay and neuter before we send them home. I had asked my bosses(awesome vets) about this and they said it is all about discretion. If you are careful not to aggrevate the incision, bathing normally is fine. I have been bathing spay and neuter, and all kinds of surgery dogs the next day before they go home for 2 years now and nothing has ever 'gone wrong.' The only time we don't bathe a surgery dog the next day is when it is a major surgery. So if it was me, I would just continue to bathe normally being careful of the incision site. My own pup had a bath a couple days after he was neutered (he was neutered at a shelter a few days before I met him)[/B]


o i learn something new everytime i click on a topic on sm








i should have asked too cause maybe the 8th day donbi was a stinkbomb wondering around the house i wish i knew about this then i would have given her a bath lol
but now that i think about it, i think your right cause when i picked up donbi from the vet she smelled real good and i was really surprised she didnt have any eye boogers cause usually when she wakes up she has one or two boogers... and the scent was different from the shampoo scent i had at home.
but i brushed the thought off, since the vet told me no bath time for 10 days i figured they couldnt give her a bath, but now it makes sense... oooo...
thanks mickeys mom for the information~


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209242
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome







Glad I could help


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Just got news that Sophie did great with her surgurey, boy was that a releif. Thanks for the replies on her bath situation, maybe I will just use baby wipes to clean her down. She will be home tomorrow and has to wear that collar for 2 weeks, did anyone have to do that?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

There are products called waterless shampoos. It comes in a spray and you just spray it on, lather it, and dry it--no rinsing required! I have some that I use for Perri's feet, and I just towel dry them-but if you were going to use it all over it would probably look better if you blew dry afterwards. The kind I have is by Biogroom that I got at Petsmart I think, and I know that CC makes one called Show Off.

Also, when Perri was neutered he never bothered his stitches--I think some dogs just don't. You could just watch Sophie and see if she does--also, a lot of people put baby onsies on them backwards if they do lick--it sounds a lot more comfortable than a collar.

Hope little Sophie has a speedy recovery!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> There are products called waterless shampoos. It comes in a spray and you just spray it on, lather it, and dry it--no rinsing required! I have some that I use for Perri's feet, and I just towel dry them-but if you were going to use it all over it would probably look better if you blew dry afterwards. The kind I have is by Biogroom that I got at Petsmart I think, and I know that CC makes one called Show Off.[/B]


I use the Biogroom too, it is in a spray bottle, I use it for touch ups, when he dirties his face or pees on his foot and stuff. It is the only kind I have used, but I do like it. 

Hope Sophie feels great soon!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks I will get down to Petsmart to see if they have any for Sophie to look her best while she is recovering!!

Diane


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My vet said to wait until the stitches were out for bathing 10-14 days after my fur-girl's spay. Two weeks isn't really to long if that is what your particular vet says to wait. At least it wasn't for us, but my girls are strictly indoor and normally are bathed every 10-14 days anyway.







We use CC "ShowOff" for spot cleaning with a dry shampoo in between baths.

Neither of my girls wore a collar after surgery.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Molly was spayed on the 21st of this month (last week). We are just going to wait till the stitches come out this Friday and then wash her. Molly doesn't smell and really still looks pretty. I bathed her the night before her surgery and I don't bathe her normally, except every three weeks. That works for her but wouldn't work for every baby.


----------

